# Skeeter pee with new yeast



## skor (Apr 9, 2012)

My first batch of wine I want to make is skeeter pee I know it calls for a used yeast from another batch but I won't have one is there a specific yeast I should use for skeeter pee?


----------



## Arne (Apr 10, 2012)

I would stay away from Montrechet yeast on this first batch. Try Champaine or Coates de blanc. Make a good starter for it, and it should take off. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## g8keeper (Apr 10, 2012)

lavlin ec-1118 is a good yeast to use for this application....it's a strong fermentor which will help when it comes to trying to ferment in the acidic environment of lemon juice....


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 10, 2012)

When I make a S.P. without a starter I use Lalvin EC-1118. Like g8keeper said it's a good strong yeast to use. If you are ever in doubt create a yeast starter first then add.

For plain skeeter pee I only add a little lemon juice up front and the rest at it's fermentation completion. It has no nutritional value and it's so acidic that holding off the addition will help speed up it's fermentation.


----------



## g8keeper (Apr 10, 2012)

djrockinsteve said:


> When I make a S.P. without a starter I use Lalvin EC-1118. Like g8keeper said it's a good strong yeast to use. If you are ever in doubt create a yeast starter first then add.
> 
> For plain skeeter pee I only add a little lemon juice up front and the rest at it's fermentation completion. It has no nutritional value and it's so acidic that holding off the addition will help speed up it's fermentation.


 
with the club i used to belong to, we used to joke that ec-1118 was so strong, you could probably ferment a bucket of rocks if you wanted to....lol..


----------



## estream (Apr 10, 2012)

*EC1118 issue*

Not sure but my last 2 batches didn't start to ferment. I used a champagne yeast my third batch this year and it didn't ferment. Dumped it out after 2 weeks and started over using EC1118 and its been a week but nothing again.

I did a starter after letting the 4.5 gallons of sugar water sit for 2 days. I don't start right out with the lemon juice to avoid this problem and I don't do enough wine so no slurry.

Got a good starter going w/EC1118; added 1/2 cup sugar water after 30-45 minutes. Still had fermentation in starter after 30+ more minutes, but not like I thought I would. Added 1/4 cup again after an hour or so and again still had minimal growth. Added into bucket after 1.5+ hours but never got anything after that.

Any clue? This is my 6th batch of SP and its strange I can't get a fermentation to start. Batches of beer surrounding the batch all fermenting fine.


----------



## Arne (Apr 11, 2012)

Did you add yeast nutrient and maybe some energizer? Get the temp. up to 75 degrees or so and stir the heck out of it to make sure it has enough oxygen. Mite put in a half bottle or so of your lemon juice to add a little acid. Arne.


----------



## estream (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes I did add both. It's very strange that even raising the temp up didn't get it going. Possibly I didn't let it sit long enough, however 2 days covered with a towel has been enough in the past. Again all the lemon juice I have added so far was the small amount in the initial boil. I've had 2 batches of beer ferment during the same time. I also have tried stirring it up multiple times with my drill. I'm starting to think I'm going to have to start over again with a new batch. Just don't want to waste the sugar again. Very frustrating.

Thanks for your reply.


----------

